# Here's a thought....



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looking all the amazing pics taken by members on this outstanding forum, I was wondering....

How about making a screensaver that's only available to us members? All those that takes great photos (which you all do) could supply a maximum of 5 (too many?) and we'll vote for which we want in the screensaver...

Yes, I know.....I'm bored... 

Maybe one with aviation art as well....? Some of you're quite handy with paints and computer!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> How about making a screensaver that's only available to us members? All those that takes great photos (which you all do) could supply a maximum of 5 (too many?) and we'll vote for which we want in the screensaver...




I'll drink to that ! (At my age I'll drink to most anything !)

Charles


----------



## Becca (Nov 26, 2007)

Wait..Charles..**puts down the whiskey and shot glass** you DON'T drink..


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> Wait..Charles..**puts down the whiskey and shot glass** you DON'T drink..



Oh, but I do...... In my mind.....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2007)

In my age, vodka "goes to a head" only.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2007)

Charles does a lot of things with his mind.  Ask him about that time with Heather Locklear, Antartica and the bottle of Champale. 

Lucky, I think the minute you post a pic its open for anyone as a screensaver. Might be kinda hard. (I know...thats what she said).


----------



## ccheese (Nov 27, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Charles does a lot of things with his mind.  Ask him about that time with Heather Locklear, Antartica and the bottle of Champale.



It wasn't champale, Chris, darn it... it was Beefeater gin.... and she was cold,
and we were alone... and.... and...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 27, 2007)

This board just keeps getting more interesting...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2007)

I wouldn't talk NJ.... there's some rumours floating about this forum including you and someone plus some leather outfits....


----------



## plan_D (Nov 29, 2007)

Is that the rumour with the goat?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2007)

It was a German Shepherd dressed as a goat, the outfit was pleather (nice Michael Jackson red with gold pleats down the side) and contray to opinion I did not know how old she was. I thought it was legal in the Republic of Uran.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 30, 2007)

Man, it didn't take long for this thread to go downhill...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2007)

Just shows you the general state of mind of the brethren on this forum of forums...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2007)

..........has anyone seen my toilet brush?.......


----------



## Heinz (Dec 3, 2007)

I got plastered all last week and I still reckon I was making more sense than you guys.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2007)

Toilet brush is to the left of your bikini wax....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2007)

So where were we ?

Oh...yes.... Screensaver.... Yea good idea. 

Glad you thought of it, Adler.....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2007)

Who??


----------

